# copula



## ArmadilloAbcd

Bonjour,

Je voudrais vous poser une question de terminologie grammaticale.

En analyse logique une phrase telle "Pierre est sympathique" serait décomposée de la manière suivante en italien.
Pierre = soggetto
est = copula
sympathique = attributo del soggetto.

Or, une collègue, professeur de français, m'a dit que le terme "copule" ne s'utilise pas en France, et qu'à sa place on emploie "(verbe) auxiliaire".
Donc "est" dans notre exemple serait un (verbe) auxiliaire.

Je ne suis pas très sûr de ce qu'avance ma collègue.

Pourriez-vous me donner votre point de vue à ce sujet?

Je vous remercie infiniment.


----------



## alfaalfa

Ciao


ArmadilloAbcd said:


> "copule" ne s'utilise pas en France


a dire il vero mi insegnavano che non era da utilzzare neanche in italiano e che "è simpatico" è il predicato nominale. Però sono riminiscenze vecchie di più di trant'anni. E a me "è di copula" piaceva.


----------



## Landslide89

In realtà nel predicato nominale il verbo essere ha valore copulativo (è una "copula" nel senso che unisce il soggetto al resto del predicato). Nell' analisi logica italiana la frase "Pierre est sympathique" sarebbe
Pierre = soggetto
est sympathique = predicato nominale
dove
est = copula
sympathique = attributo del soggetto

Oltre al verbo essere, ci sono altri verbi che possono fungere da "copula", ad esempio "diventare", "sembrare"...
Maria sembra stanca

Tuttavia, quando il verbo essere ha il significato di stare o appartenere (in pratica, nella maggior parte dei casi, quando è seguito da una preposizione, semplice o articolata) ha funzione di verbo ausiliario e va a formare un predicato verbale.

Mio padre è in salotto.
L'orologio era di mio nonno.

E comunque da una breve ricerca il termine "copule" nella sua accezione grammaticale esiste in francese, anche se si utilizza molto di più l'espressione "verbe copulatif". Per quanto riguarda l'attributo del soggetto credo si dica "nom du prédicat" ma aspetta i madrelingua...


----------



## ArmadilloAbcd

Grazie mille Alfaalfa e Lanslide89,

Come dice Lanslide89, sarebbe interessante avere il punto di vista dei madrelingua.
Quello che dice landslide corrisponde a ciò che mi è stato insegnato a scuola. 
Sono però in disaccordo con Landslide quando dice che nelle frasi in cui essere significa stare, esistere, etc. il verbo essere possa essere definito come ausiliare.
Per fare un esempio, in _Giovanni è a casa sua_, "è" è secondo me un verbo lessicale e non un ausiliare.
In ogni caso, non mi hanno mai insegnato che nella frase Piero è simpatico, "è" è un ausiliare!

Donc, voilà... Les locuteurs natifs, n'hésitez pas à nous éclairer sur ce point!


----------



## Maître Capello

Le verbe _être_ est bien une *copule*, même en français. Selon _Le Bon Usage_ de Grevisse & Goosse :


> *§ 239, a, 2º* — Le prédicat est un élément nominal ou adjectival (cf. § 246) uni au sujet par l’intermédiaire d’un élément verbal : _ Mon mari est médecin.  L’enfant paraît malade. _
> On appelle cet élément nominal (_médecin_) ou adjectival (_malade_) *attribut*, et cet élément verbal (_est, paraît_) *copule*.





> *§ 243* — Le verbe qui unit l’attribut au sujet est la *copule*, qu’on appelle aussi _verbe attributif_.
> Certains grammairiens ne donnent le nom de copule qu’au verbe _être_, qu’ils opposent aux autres verbes introduisant un attribut du sujet, lesquels sont les verbes attributifs.



P.S.: Désolé, mais je ne parle pas italien, encore que ça reste une langue latine, donc relativement facile à comprendre.


----------



## ArmadilloAbcd

Merci Maître Capello,

Les deux citations tirées du célèbre _Le Bon Usage_ de Grevisse sont très claires!

Il faut absolument que j'achète cet ouvrage de référence!

Encore merci pour votre réponse.


----------



## itka

...E si parla di "verbe auxiliaire" o semplicemente di "auxiliaire" solo quando serve a comporre un tempo "composto" come il "passé composé" il "futur antérieur" ecc.


----------



## ArmadilloAbcd

Merci de votre répone itka,

Je ne peux qu'être d'accord avec vous!


----------

